# Is jomashop a legit place to buy a watch online?



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I am new to watch collecting (but a lover a watches for years) i've always worn a Timex for work and I have recently bought a few watches to start my collection, a Bulova 96B149 from Kay's jewelers, a Citizen AT4106-52X and a Bulova BVA series 96A119 automatic from Jared. I have a Seiko 5 automatic ordered through amazon (new work watch comes in today) I have my next purchase selected, a Tissot heritage vissodate which retails for $650 but my guy at Jared can sell it for $585. I saw it on Jomashop for $435 but I have some concerns buying it from there. They are: no Tissot warranty (jomashop 2 yr.) the authenticity of watches purchased there and finally, I am building a relationship with my watch guy at Jared and they do offer a better warranty not to mention servicing my watches of which I plan to buy several. I welcome all thoughts and opinions on this, thanks.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes...Hundreds, if not thousands of us have purchased from JomaShop.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Only you can decide if $150 savings or around 25% is worth it. Joma is well-established but not local. 

Warranty: All products sold on Jomashop.com are guaranteed authentic. Since Jomashop.com does not sell its products through the manufacturer's pricing guidelines; we do not provide the manufacturer’s warranty with the product. Some original packaging may be modified to replace the original warranty as Jomashop.com is not an authorized dealer. The manufacturer’s warranty is replaced with a Jomashop.com warranty. In addition some of our watches will have a security strip which can be removed by the customer upon acceptance of the sale of the watch.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Jomashop is legit. Buy with confidence.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Done a search here on WUS ? Since 2006 a reoccurring question !


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, Jomashop is legit. They have good customer service in my experience, too.


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

They are legit and prices are great - but customer service in my experience is far from good.


----------



## Hammi (Jun 18, 2014)

Jomashop is legit, but I think that 10 % discount at an AD isn't a terribly good price. Buying Tissot, Longines etc I've never paid more than 80 % of the MSRP at a brick and mortar store. So I'd ask for their final offer.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes there legit, you just need to weigh your savings against the warranty from an AD.
In this case, if you factor in the taxes you'll pay on $585, your essentially paying close to 40% more.

This is why the grey market dealers sell such high volume, but its not for every one, as there are brands/models 
they cant compete as aggressively, so the lure over the AD warranty isn't as great.


----------



## aliasfox (Feb 8, 2012)

If you don't need their service, it's a good place. I've had to send my Khaki Scuba back to them twice before it wouldn't stop on my wrist. Luckily, they did manage to fix the problem the second time around (still low power reserve though...), so it's not all bad.

For your Tissot, I'd aim to get 20% off locally, or $520 (~$560 with tax, depending on where you are). That way, it's only $135 to see the watch in person, have a factory warranty, and have a salesperson tell you how good you look.


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just received a TW Steel from Jomashop on one of their flash sale "too good to pass up" deals. Legit dealer, ships quickly.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been unsuccessful ordering from them in the past. Watches not in stock and an equally good deal came up elsewhere on an in stock watch. They were quick to credit back my account, however.


----------



## LTR (Dec 13, 2012)

Jomashop is fine, but I would also recommend moving away from a national chain like Jared's to get discounts. I'm sure there are other Tissot Ads in your area, and they have more latitude in pricing than a corporate chain.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Definitely legit. Before buying from a grey know the differences in warranty policy between what you will be getting and what you would get if you bought from an AD. Have bought from them several times and had a smooth transaction.


----------



## ithacaleather (Jun 30, 2014)

Joma has good deals.


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

They are legit and good


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Jomashop is a legit supplier so you can be assured that any watch you buy from them will be the real thing. Only you can decide whether the ADs warranty is worth the extra money you will have to pay.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty much as legit as it gets. I'd more recommend "longislandwatch" or "creationwatches" although their range is not nearly as wide as joma


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

thank you for the input everyone looks like Jomashop


----------



## RubyC4 (May 29, 2014)

Yes, it is. Just bought a Seastar 1000 from jomashop.


----------



## WrnrG (Jan 24, 2014)

Just to add on to what everyone else is saying, yes, Jomashop is a legit dealer and their watches are authentic. Reiterating the point that it's up to you whether the manufacturer warranty is worth the extra money to you over the store warranty. I've talked to a couple of watch repair guys and they've all told me that a good watch doesn't need servicing for like ten years anyway, which will be well pass any warranty you get. And it would be in that watch repair guy's interested to tell me to service the watch more often, so take that however you want.

I've never had a problem with either of the two watches I've bought from Jomashop so I've never had to deal with the customer service aspect. Buying from an AD gives you a place to take your watch to right away and having them figure out what's wrong rather than having to explain in an email or phone call and then shipping your watch out.

It's just a matter of what you prefer at that point.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

For a datejust I am planning to buy, it costs around 9.3k at the AD here. On jomashop only around 6.7k. How can I possibly say no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrTandoori (May 26, 2014)

As said before, they're legit.
However, if you were to do a search on these forums about them... There are a lot of reported cases of people ordering and Joma not having the watch in stock. Or worse, very bad customer support. 
I guess it is true that the happy customer isn't going to start a thread about how happy he is, whereas a unhappy customer will. 

Bottom line: Ask if they have the watch in stock, buy it and pray you won't have to use their CS


----------



## KL670 (Mar 18, 2015)

*Jomashop legitimate?*

Hi all,
I'm a newbie here; new to the forum and in fact, totally new to the watch world. Having said that, I've been totally obsessed with the Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec. It's listed at $10900 at an AD. Upon doing my research, I've found prices as low as $5900 at some online vendors on eBay which I assume are grey market dealers. Given it's a $5000 difference, I'm very tempted to go with the grey market. They have their own warranty and GUARANTEE authenticity. My thinking is as long as the watch holds up for 2 years, then it basically is no difference between a grey market and one from an AD. Is my assumption correct? Again, I'm new to the watch world and would appreciate any feedback as I'd like to pull the trigger soon. Thanks!!!

KL


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

Yes, they are legitimate. The main difference is that you will not receive a manufacturer's warranty, rather the watch will be warrantied by an independent watchmaker, which might not be very useful if the watch contains an in-house movement. However, you should still be able to get the watch worked on by the manufacturer if you're willing to pay for the cost of the service. For a substantial discount, it is usually work the slight risk. To minimize this, make sure you check the functionality of the watch carefully when you receive the watch and before you remove the protective plastic and resize the bracelet and before the return period expires.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

Jomashop, Ashford, etc, all legit grey market sellers.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

Yes, they are a legitimate grey market dealer. Yes, there is more than one significant difference in dealing with an authorized dealer and a grey market seller. With an ad you get to see the watch in person, try it on and decide. Through the grey market dealer you receive the watch by mail, can't remove any protective covering and in any way mark the watch, strap, etc., while trying it on. In the event of a problem under manufacturers warranty any ad or you send the watch back to Montblanc for repair or replacement. With a grey market dealer that dealer performs any repairs and the factory is out of the picture.

So there are no free lunches. In exchange for no nice sales office, a relaxed experience trying on watches, no factory warranty and possible difficulty getting factory parts you are getting a big break in price. FWIW in many years of buying watches I have never had to use a factory watch warranty. The experience of buying from Jomashop is essentially the same as buying from one of the NY Photo & Electronic houses. Abrupt order takers who offer a good product for a good price.

You may also want to use the search function here on WUS to look at numerous prior threads on Jomashop as well as grey market dealers.

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

I've purchased from Jomashop in the past. Legitimate watches and no issues for me.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

Try Alan Furman...You will get an AD Warranty with him. Call toll free number, during East Coast Bus. Hrs.(they have a store)
Ask for Sergio, have the model # ready....They have always done me better than other dealers.....Good luck.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

You are a newbie here. Welcome. To find out more about jomashop you should have done a search in the first place. Will merge this thread with one of the countless other threads.


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

I would take the grey market price to the AD and ask for their best offer. I can't imagine that the difference in price from an AD to a grey market seller like Jomashop would be 50%???

You might be willing to pay more at the AD for your own peace of mind, you just have to figure out how much more...I know one thing though, $5K more for peace of mind is waaaayyy to steep of a price!


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

I think this question has been asked hundreds of times.

Reputable grey market dealer.


----------



## HTown (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Jomashop legitimate?*

I have purchased a half dozen watches from Jomashop. I've never had any problem. The most I have ever paid has been 62% of MSRP for an Omega AquaTerra, and I have paid as little as 20% of MSRP (for a Baume & Mercier Hampton). I'm not a paid endorser, but Joma just makes sense.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I am the OP and have bought 5 watches from Jomashop so I guess you could say the new guy status has dissipated


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Drumguy4all said:


> I am the OP and have bought 5 watches from Jomashop so I guess you could say the new guy status has dissipated


Hmmm...there are now two op's in this thread.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

John MS, your statement is incorrect as you can see my user name for this reply and for the original post is the same. If I am to believe that's what OP means then I am the original poster correct?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

John MS said:


> Hmmm...there are now two op's in this thread.


Two were merged on the 2nd 0r 3rd page....You just missed it, that's all....:-!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Bought a JLC Reverso from Jomoshop very pleased


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KL670 (Mar 18, 2015)

So I've asked around more and the most an AD would come down is 28%, making the watch $7700 rather than $10700 whereas Jomashop sells it for $5700. In fact, the $5700 is with a wire transfer (additional 3% off) which I'm a little hesitant to go with. Anyone has experience with a wire transfer? Without the wire transfer, Jomashop price is $5900. Again, the difference between $7700 and $5900 is still pretty steep.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

Bought 2 from them both good deals and totally legit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkeefenokeeJoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Jared? …. Unless you want to pay too much for rather mediocre watches and deal with less than knowledgeable sales people (who are skilled at pumping you full of complimentary crap), Jared is no place to purchase a watch ….. neither is Kay Jewelers. 

I'll take Joma any day.

OkeefenokeeJoe


----------



## Raymond9010 (Aug 12, 2013)

It sure is, i bought 3 watches from them, all positive.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

little big feather said:


> Two were merged on the 2nd 0r 3rd page....You just missed it, that's all....:-!


Oh yes...I read Mike's message too. We have OP1 and OP2.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Drumguy4all said:


> John MS, your statement is incorrect as you can see my user name for this reply and for the original post is the same. If I am to believe that's what OP means then I am the original poster correct?


Just havin' a bit 'o fun... Technically there are two op's...one for each thread with a different original message. So you have ascended to the position of OP1.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

KL670 said:


> So I've asked around more and the most an AD would come down is 28%, making the watch $7700 rather than $10700 whereas Jomashop sells it for $5700. In fact, the $5700 is with a wire transfer (additional 3% off) which I'm a little hesitant to go with. Anyone has experience with a wire transfer? Without the wire transfer, Jomashop price is $5900. Again, the difference between $7700 and $5900 is still pretty steep.


always credit card.... regardless of how "trustworthy" any deal is.


----------



## KL670 (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like another risk is the restocking fee in case the watch is defective since the watch I have in mind is over $4,000 and I think require an 8% fee for an exchange.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

KL670 said:


> Looks like another risk is the restocking fee in case the watch is defective since the watch I have in mind is over $4,000 and I think require an 8% fee for an exchange.


either pay 11k to the AD or 5.9k and accept the offsets....


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

OkeefenokeeJoe said:


> Jared? &#8230;. Unless you want to pay too much for rather mediocre watches and deal with less than knowledgeable sales people (who are skilled at pumping you full of complimentary crap), Jared is no place to purchase a watch &#8230;.. neither is Kay Jewelers.
> 
> I'll take Joma any day.
> 
> OkeefenokeeJoe


Depends on the location. My local Jared's has a good selection of watches, including Omega (yes, they are still an AD) and TAG. Plus they have sold me a Tissot and a Raymond Weil at very close (or actually better than) gray market prices for an AD warranty. With the Tissot, I also got a free 2-watch winder and bag of schwag.

Additionally, they have polished some scratches and sized bracelets on other watches that I didn't even purchase from them. All they charged me was a $20 donation to St. Jude's Children's Hospital, their local supported charity. Granted, I've been in there regularly for the past 5 years so they know me, but then that's what developing a relationship with an AD is about. It's not just the name over the door, but the names behind the counter.

Like anything, it's hard to make blanket statements about anything (except blanket statements, I guess).


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

Like all gray market dealers , Joma is a luck of the draw, you can get a nice sample, or you can easily get a defective watch , then good luck with the return and or repairs by "Jomashop warranty" , not unlike playing roulette ;-)


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

I've seen people on this sight with used watches priced higher than Joma's gray market. I'd choose Joma without hesitation. And I have.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

I have purchased two watches from Jomashop .. both excellent watches and good deals. Fast shipping both times.
Rick


----------



## eddiefirestone (Oct 14, 2019)

They are great. I bought three Glycines and a Bulova. They had the best prices and I had to return one and it was very simple. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes yes yes yes and yes.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

If you are looking for a Glycine try Ashford. Their prices are still really low.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

TedG954 said:


> I've seen people on this sight with used watches priced higher than Joma's gray market. I'd choose Joma without hesitation. And I have.


Indeed but , Jomashop gray market watches have no manufacturer warranty , higher prices on preloved non gray watches reflect that , I have purchased low end (below $700 to me) from Joma in the past however after that price point when it comes to new watch purchases, personally rather have a mint/near mint piece with transferable manufacturer warranty from a reputable seller, that a BNIB gray watch.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

eddiea said:


> Indeed but , Jomashop gray market watches have no manufacturer warranty , higher prices on preloved non gray watches reflect that , I have purchased low end (below $700 to me) from Joma in the past however after that price point when it comes to new watch purchases, personally rather have a mint/near mint piece with transferable manufacturer warranty from a reputable seller, that a BNIB gray watch.


I've never ever had an issue with a new watch from grey market , AD or amazon. If you buy multiple watches over the years and always bought grey market you would be so far ahead money wise that even if you had a warranty issue it would not matter. Easily over 100 watches in an out never a problem


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Lots of mixed reviews. I've dealt with them several times with no issues, but others have had problems. My advice: listen to those who have actually bought watches from them, rather than the naysayers who jump on every Forum without first-hand dealings with ANY gray market company.


----------



## jay799 (Jun 28, 2017)

I've bought at least three watches from them. Both used and new. Ranging from $200- over $1300. All the watches were genuine and working perfectly. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)

Goalie said:


> I've never ever had an issue with a new watch from grey market , AD or amazon. If you buy multiple watches over the years and always bought grey market you would be so far ahead money wise that even if you had a warranty issue it would not matter. Easily over 100 watches in an out never a problem


Like a said, luck of the draw.....


----------



## Syphon (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ve purchased from Jomashop. They are legit and their customer service is responsive. I wouldn’t hesitate to buy from them again. 

I wouldn’t trade your watch to them though. They give terrible valuations. They offered me 1000 dollars store credit for my omega speedmaster racing. Crown gave me close to double that in cash.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

They are 100% legit, just don't expect manufacturer warranty or anything like that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I hope so because I’ve just ordered a Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph from them. 

Actually I ordered it on Christmas Day and it’s currently in Cincinnati awaiting a flight to Aus. So I have no complaints about the speed they process orders!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

eddiea said:


> Like all gray market dealers , Joma is a luck of the draw, you can get a nice sample, or you can easily get a defective watch , then good luck with the return and or repairs by "Jomashop warranty" , not unlike playing roulette ;-)


Congrats... this thread is only 4 years old and one of maybe 10 others like it.

Yes, they are legit... answered in the 1st response.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

They may be legit but just pray that the watch you received is all right, otherwise it will COST you to return it, I am currently trying to return a defective watch to them and it's like they have disappeared , not responding to emails, not even to the paypal claim.....And IF they finally get it back, they deduct $ from the price you paid, even if shipping was "free", even if the watch clearly has a problem....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I hope so because I've just ordered a Ball Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph from them.
> 
> Actually I ordered it on Christmas Day and it's currently in Cincinnati awaiting a flight to Aus. So I have no complaints about the speed they process orders!


Update. Ordered it on Christmas day; delivered in Aus on 30th December (oh, and yes it is the watch I ordered).

Oddly enough I ordered another watch on Christmas Day too; that ones coming from Melbourne which is ever so slightly closer to Sydney than New York. Although it was picked up by AusPost on the 27th tracking shows it is still in Melbourne so it is quicker to get things shipped half way around the world (actually that doesn't come as a surprise; a couple of years ago I ordered some camera gear from the US and also somewhere in NSW on the same day. Stuff from US arrived in less that a week, stuff from the same state that I live in took 3 weeks...).


----------



## coujer (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd buy from them again. They have have there listings on eBay as well so you'd have ebays buyers guarantee Incase you ain't happy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnydaze (Oct 1, 2019)

Bought three watches from them; used Cust repair once. VERY satisfied, and saved me $1000 recently on my new Oris...which I love...


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Bought high and low end watches from them. Never a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commando4 (Nov 19, 2018)

Had 2 purchase from Jomashop. 1st purchase went eell but noticed that I recieved the right watch company, wrong model. Wore it a day, returned it. Told them the issue, would not exchange it or refund. Took forever to get it back to me. Poor customer service. Hung up on me, rude etc.. finally got ahold of a manager, she apologized and said that the watch would be sent back. Got watch back without tages, booklet etc. Emailed them and asked for it back. No response. Bought a second watch for a relative. The never received it. Tracked package and saw that it had a bad address. Told Jomashop and they said not to worry it is in transit and would be delivered. Watch went back to Jomaahop. I demanded a refund......they refunded me but did not refund the shipping charges. Called them. Rude customer service. They hung up on me and were vey unprofessional.....even the managers. Never again.


----------



## dss1_watch (Dec 31, 2019)

just purchased a nomos tangente from jomashop. I was a little apprehensive of the gray market at first but the reviews on this thread were mostly positive. saved around $1200 vs. buying from AD. overall good experience and I'm loving the watch!


----------



## Daniyool (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought two watches from JS (an SKX and a Khaki King auto), and both purchases went smoothly without any issues whatsoever.


----------

